# green gunk in carbs



## deerslayar

My carb bowls have a lime green gunk in it:thinking:. Its been sitting for awhile. Is this from moisture in gas? Its only in the bottom of bowls,and in jets. Anyone seen this before.


----------



## rewired

That's From the ethanol in the gas. No big deal just clean out the carbs. Make sure to get the jet passages cleared out.


----------



## wmredneck

Watch that. I run an ethanol remover in mine. I've had my floats stick wide open before and the tank drain into the cylinders. Ethanol is equal to Satan for carbs.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brutemike

Clean them up as good as you can then run a tank of gas with alot of seafoam in it or just put some in the carbs and fire it up.If you do this it will blow alot of white smoke because of the seafoam but it will stop after its all burnd out.If you do get seafoam it tells you on the can what you could do with it (GOOD STUFF).I put it in my gas cans or every other tank in the brute.


----------



## oldmanbrute

Seafoam....carburator cure all! Run it in both of mine all the time.


----------



## E.A.

that stuff is the best in the world gotta love seafoam all so i would start running stubill and they also have a product now to fight the ethonal if you cant get true 100% gas run that as it will help.


----------



## NMKawierider

Interesting stuff on the eithanol and the use of seafoam. I know too that some of the buildup in the bowls comes from junk in the fuel and moisture. There is a sock on the intake tube that screens out the larger stuff but nothing else on the carbed machines. Problem has been to find an inline filter that filters small enough micron particles to catch this stuff and not effect the volumn discharge of a manual or pulse-type fuel pump. I wonder if anyone has ever found one that works? Probably has to be larger then we want it to be to get enough surface area so not to be too restrictive.


----------



## DaveMK1

Funny that you posted this. Pulled my friends carbs off his 05 750 and when the bowls came off it looked like he had ran 2 stroke oil threw them. Nasty stuff! The bike has also been sitting a while with the bowls full

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## deerslayar

Ok thanks everyone. Funny how going green actually looks green.:aargh4: I F***ING HATE ethanol.


----------



## dman66

I am a firm believer in Seafoam and Lucas Oil fuel stabilizer.When i first got my 750,the valves were caked up with soot and hard buildup on them,now after seafoam and stabilizer,the valves almost look new - this probably took three tanks of gas to acomplish. Every tank of gas gets stabilizer,and a hit of seafoam !


----------



## brutemike

Hope you changed your oil filter because that build up went some where.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66

*gas*

That bike got an oil change after every other ride when i first bought it .Now lately,i have'nt been out to ride much - if only i new how to make more time ?????


----------

